# Fishing kayak



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

I need some ideas on what kayak to buy for fishing. anything less than 600 is around my budget. Thanks for any ideas and help.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

There are lots of kayaks that would be good, this question has been asked hundreds of times, just read through the topics on here and you will be sure to find good stuff. With that said I got a future beach trophy 144 and I love it, it's a sit in. Never used a sit on top but they are good for fishing also. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

peon said:


> There are lots of kayaks that would be good, this question has been asked hundreds of times,.....


Hasn't it though?

I still say we need some STICKYS for this forum. 

My 2 bits. Get a Vapor 10 or Ascend D10 and modify it yourself into an angler. Save some money and 'have it your way. ' 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm with peon and backlash, I have a a future beach 144 also and also have decked it out and couldn't be happier. Got mine on black Friday three years ago for 300$ with a paddle and all my additions are homemade beside stadium seat I got for more back support. The possibilities are endless on the customizing part.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

I would not get anything less than 12 feet if you ever plan to go on flat water


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

leckig said:


> I would not get anything less than 12 feet if you ever plan to go on flat water


+1.

If I had a bassproshop near me, I would definitely check out one of their house brand kayaks with the nice metal framed seats. You spend so much time in the seat that it makes a huge difference. Same kind of seat in my native ultimate.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

No offense but go demo some. Most outfitters will let you demo and there used to be Demo days out on Hoover. Not sure if they still do that or not but worth checking into.

At least it will give you and idea as to either a SiK, SoT, or a Hybrid as a starting point.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's an article from a dude I know in Wisconsin about choosing the right kayak, paddle, etc..
The guy's kind of a douche, but it's a decent prrimer article.
http://www.wildernesssystems.com/co...page/wisconsin_outdoors_2012/WiscOutdoors.pdf


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I made the mistake of buying a fishing kayak. I should have bought something like a Vapor 10 and made the mods myself. I will say that I love having a trunk but dry bags would do the same.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Patrick123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey thanks a lot for all the info. I'm pretty sure I'm going to make a trip to bass pro for ascend D12. The Fs 12 is nice but for cheap anchor and couple rod holders id rather save a few hundred.


----------



## Fozzy454 (Apr 14, 2012)

I use sit on tops in Florida. In my opinion they are easier to move around and cast. However, the sit ins you will keep you dryer. Get a stripped down model. You can modify it any way you want. The next time i get a chance to get to florida again I will post a pic. Of my dads kayak. He put a trolling motor on it and a fish finder. Modified the motor for hands free trolling. As someone else posted on here. The modifications are endless. Hope this helps

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Patrick, there are HUNDREDS of different kayaks out there. From 6 feet long to over 18 feet long.
WHERE you intend on paddling is a VERY, VERY big determining factor. That fact, however, will never slow anyone down from giving you advice....because they're giving advice on kayaks for where THEY like to paddle.
Trolling motors, fish finders....those would not work for me even a little bit where I fish. For lake guys, sure.
Maybe add some detail on WHERE you intend on paddling if you want any kind of real feedback.


----------

